# Defrosted Smoked Turkey, did I refrigerate too long?



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, the other turkey post reminded me I have a defrosted smoked turkey, still wrapped in shrink-wrapped plastic.  However, it has been defrosted for about a week - I guess I need to toss it too?


----------



## Swann (Jan 31, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well, this post reminded me I have a defrosted smoked turkey, still wrapped.  However, it has been defrosted for about a week - I guess I need to toss it too?



Smoked turkey is already cooked and in a sealed bag should be fine; however, I would cut it up, repackage and freeze it today. Remember when you remove it from the freezer again to eat it that day. I know refreezing changes some in texture but at least you will have  delicious smoked turkey meat!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll come over and "get rid" of that for you. Heh heh.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 31, 2007)

I also would be sure it is fine, particularly since it is vac sealed/shrink wrapped.


----------



## JDP (Jan 31, 2007)

If it's a real smoked turkey as opposed to the type you find in grocery store delis the smoke will help to preserve the meat also.

JDP


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks cando and yes, it is a real smoked turkey - not just smoked turkey deli meat - I am so relieved!  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll come over and "get rid" of that for you. Heh heh.



Oh Alix - Had I known sooner (before I went to the grocery store) I would have used the smoked turkey in my "chicken" pot pie!  I know that would have been tasty!  I did add some as I was a bit short on  chicken.


----------

